# Moving to Spain....Minefield



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Hello, I've been a regular on the forum for 3 or 4 months now looking through various threads for info without actually joining. So I thought to take the plunge and finally post.

To give context we are a couple in our early thirties with a young son aged seven. We have toyed with the idea of moving abroad for many years and we feel as if we need to do it now whilst our son is still relatively young. My fiancee is a nurse (not looking for immediate work) and I work in the Middle East on a rotation for an Oil and Gas company, so finding work in Spain is not an issue. Spain appealed to us as being only a short flight away from back home in Scotland, the sunny climate for a more outdoor lifestyle and the opportunity for our son and ourselves to learn another language and culture. 

The area we have been looking around is Sotogrande, my fiancee has friends that live there and she has visited the place before and really liked the area. We are planning to fly into Malaga next month to spend five days looking at places in Sotogrande and surrounding areas, with special regards to schools. Once decided on the area we are planning to rent for six to twelve months to get a feel for the area and to ensure this is where we want to put down our roots. Reading through various information and particular on this forum we feel we would be happy to send our son to a Spanish public school due to his age.

With regards to this, can anyone recommend any areas they think would be suitable, bearing in mind my fiancee would be left for four weeks with my son alone whilst I was at work. Hoping for an area with good amenities to be able to meet and socialise with others to help settle easier. 

Thanks in advance for any info anyone can give us, as you can imagine its a daunting experience especially having a young child to ensure you make the correct choice.

John & Selina


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good luck with your move, cannot really help you, I'm in the Canaries, however you seem to have done your research and covered all angles, go for it!!


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for that anyway Hepa, to be honest I feel as if we have come to a loose end until we actually get out there and have a look around for the five days. 

We are even unsure of how we approach it when we land in Malaga for the visit, do we liaise with an estate agent, do we just drive around looking etc etc. Any advice on how people have went about their move would be helpful as well.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Couple10 said:


> Thanks for that anyway Hepa, to be honest I feel as if we have come to a loose end until we actually get out there and have a look around for the five days.
> 
> We are even unsure of how we approach it when we land in Malaga for the visit, do we liaise with an estate agent, do we just drive around looking etc etc. Any advice on how people have went about their move would be helpful as well.


Do both, here there are many signs on houses, se alquilar, to rent, estate agents can also be helpful.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Sotogrande is nice but a long drive from the Airport if doing a regular commute. Have a look at some online rentals to get an idea what you can get for your budget.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Couple10 said:


> Thanks for that anyway Hepa, to be honest I feel as if we have come to a loose end until we actually get out there and have a look around for the five days.
> 
> We are even unsure of how we approach it when we land in Malaga for the visit, do we liaise with an estate agent, do we just drive around looking etc etc. Any advice on how people have went about their move would be helpful as well.


You can drive around any area that you might be interested in by going to Google Earth. Find the area and drag the little orange man (upper right hand corner) towards where you want to look at and roads that are covered will have a blue line on them. Just drag the orange man to any particular road and within a few seconds you will be as you would be in that road. You can easily look at neighbourhoods, where buses stop, location of shops, bars, pharmacies, etc. All that without leaving the comfort of your own home.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> You can drive around any area that you might be interested in by going to Google Earth. Find the area and drag the little orange man (upper right hand corner) towards where you want to look at and roads that are covered will have a blue line on them. Just drag the orange man to any particular road and within a few seconds you will be as you would be in that road. You can easily look at neighbourhoods, where buses stop, location of shops, bars, pharmacies, etc. All that without leaving the comfort of your own home.


This is all true and can be exceptionally helpful in terms of narrowing down or ruling out areas where you think you might want to live. But there is nothing like visiting for real to get a feeling for a place, atmosphere and general ambience etc. I would recommend selecting an area and then booking a cheap hotel for 14 nights so that you are not pressured into taking something you might later regret. If you haven't found anywhere suitable after 14 days, book another 7 and so on...


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

You'll easily be able to check out Sotogrande, as it's only 20 km2 with a population of about 2,500. So it's a tiny place.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

Sotogrande is a lovely place, with a great little marina but is also more expensive than other areas but if you have friends there then you already know this. 

For future work then your fiancee has the option of taking the short drive to Gibraltar Hospital and the airport there is much closer than Malaga which may also prove useful. 

Also check out the coast back to Marbella as there are plenty of great places.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> You can drive around any area that you might be interested in by going to Google Earth. Find the area and drag the little orange man (upper right hand corner) towards where you want to look at and roads that are covered will have a blue line on them. Just drag the orange man to any particular road and within a few seconds you will be as you would be in that road. You can easily look at neighbourhoods, where buses stop, location of shops, bars, pharmacies, etc. All that without leaving the comfort of your own home.


Thanks for that, we have been looking on google street view. Like Thrax says nothing is quite being there and getting a feel for the place and atmosphere. There is only so much you can do from a computer.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

thrax said:


> This is all true and can be exceptionally helpful in terms of narrowing down or ruling out areas where you think you might want to live. But there is nothing like visiting for real to get a feeling for a place, atmosphere and general ambience etc. I would recommend selecting an area and then booking a cheap hotel for 14 nights so that you are not pressured into taking something you might later regret. If you haven't found anywhere suitable after 14 days, book another 7 and so on...


Are you meaning to book and stay the 14 nights somewhere before we actually move over or do it when we do move over and take it from there?


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

AllHeart said:


> You'll easily be able to check out Sotogrande, as it's only 20 km2 with a population of about 2,500. So it's a tiny place.


Thats good we will have five days to do a bit of researching so fingers crossed we can catch a lot of the areas all around there. We are not totally fixed on Sotogrande, we are just looking for somewhere that really ticks all/most of the boxes for us.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

st3v3y said:


> Sotogrande is a lovely place, with a great little marina but is also more expensive than other areas but if you have friends there then you already know this.
> 
> For future work then your fiancee has the option of taking the short drive to Gibraltar Hospital and the airport there is much closer than Malaga which may also prove useful.
> 
> Also check out the coast back to Marbella as there are plenty of great places.


Thanks st3vey, yeah my fiancee really likes Sotogrande and our friends are at us to stay there. However their lifestyle is totally different as they do not have any children. We have noticed it is more expensive than other areas, we don't want to end up blowing the budget just for the location of Sotograde if we can get something a lot better for our money not so far away. I guess we are kind of looking for someone with experience of the area to pop up and say such and such of a place is nearby or further up the coast that would be ideal etc etc. 

I think thats why the area around Sotogrande appeals as well due to the fact in the future my fiancee could possibly get work in Gibraltar in a Hospital once our son has settled. Its something she has spoke about with her work colleagues 

Im fearful of making a wrong choice in location as we don't want to end up moving out there and for it to be a bad experience just because we have picked the wrong location to begin with. I think with having a young son it adds more pressure on trying to get it right first time so having to disrupt his world too often. If it was just my fiancee and myself we wouldn't bother as much as we can just up sticks and move again till we get it right. Im very sure this is what runs through everyones minds when doing a life changing move.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Isobella said:


> Sotogrande is nice but a long drive from the Airport if doing a regular commute. Have a look at some online rentals to get an idea what you can get for your budget.


Due to my work ill be heading to the airport once a month, an hour or two at a push would be acceptable for me since it wouldn't be that regular. 

We have been looking elsewhere but there is that many places its a bit of a minefield for us knowing what area would be good for us to look.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a look at the best airport in Spain for you to fly from-to (times, frequency, prices etc), 

Then take a look at google maps and find an area that appears to have a good, fast road/rail link to that airport, that has the amenities and facilities you want, ask on here and then go over and take a look.

Is how we did it.

Jo xxx


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

jojo said:


> Have a look at the best airport in Spain for you to fly from-to (times, frequency, prices etc),
> 
> Then take a look at google maps and find an area that appears to have a good, fast road/rail link to that airport, that has the amenities and facilities you want, ask on here and then go over and take a look.
> 
> ...


Jo, thats excellent advice thanks. Its great hearing how others have went about it. Malaga and Alicante are pretty good for us with flights back to UK/Scotland and similar prices too.


----------



## Milanesa (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi i live in soto so can help you out here. Malaga is only 1hr by car and gib 15mins. There are many good local schools, and the international school which is dependant on budget of course! 

In soto you need to look at the port area or bajo, or the area higher up nearer the golf courses called alto for property searches. Try mil anuncios and idealista for some property searches. The local village of pueblo nuevo has the local school which your son would go too, and a wealth of local shops and amenities, as does soto port although its more pricey there for eating etc.

Agreed best thing to do would be rent, what type of area are you looking for, more vibrant then rent an apartment in the port, something more sedate id look at areas in the alto. If i can help anymore let me know!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Couple10 said:


> Jo, thats excellent advice thanks. Its great hearing how others have went about it. Malaga and Alicante are pretty good for us with flights back to UK/Scotland and similar prices too.


We went for Malaga and we lived in Torremuelle, which is a small private urbanisacion about a mile away from Benalmadena. It has a direct 20 minute train link to Malaga, a couple of bars, restaurants, supermarkets, an international school, a small hotel and its close to the beach and close to the countryside. For us it was perfect. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Milanesa said:


> Hi i live in soto so can help you out here. Malaga is only 1hr by car and gib 15mins. There are many good local schools, and the international school which is dependant on budget of course!
> 
> In soto you need to look at the port area or bajo, or the area higher up nearer the golf courses called alto for property searches. Try mil anuncios and idealista for some property searches. The local village of pueblo nuevo has the local school which your son would go too, and a wealth of local shops and amenities, as does soto port although its more pricey there for eating etc.
> 
> Agreed best thing to do would be rent, what type of area are you looking for, more vibrant then rent an apartment in the port, something more sedate id look at areas in the alto. If i can help anymore let me know!


Hi Milanesa, that info is great to know. We would probably put our son into public school due to his age and the chance for him to pick up Spanish a lot quicker. You mentioned many local schools, are these public schools?

We have been on the idealista website but not mil anuncios, so we will check that out. Is there an estate agent over there you would be able to recommend to us for when we come over to visit to be able to tie in with? 

We really do not want to be isolated from everything, my fiancee wouldn't be comfortable driving initially and also when I am away being cut off from everyone. We also do not want it full of holiday makers and then when the summer is over the place is deserted. It would be nice having neighbours that were permanent rather than holiday goers.

Would you recommend soto as a place to bring up children?

Thanks again


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

jojo said:


> We went for Malaga and we lived in Torremuelle, which is a small private urbanisacion about a mile away from Benalmadena. It has a direct 20 minute train link to Malaga, a couple of bars, restaurants, supermarkets, an international school, a small hotel and its close to the beach and close to the countryside. For us it was perfect.
> 
> Jo xxx


Was this the first place you ventured to when you came over, or did it take you a few moves to get there? We will make an effort to check Torremuelle out. Its reassuring hearing from people and where they stay and how good it is for them.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

We have actually sold our house, although the moving date has yet to be decided but it will be approx. 10 weeks or so. We are looking to get over for a visit in 4/5 weeks and are looking to get our son enrolled into a school for the coming term so we have to move relatively fast on things. During our visit would it be advisable to complete forms/documents when we are over there ( NIE number and Resident registration certificate ) and set up Spanish bank accounts? Can all be achieved on just a 5 day visit prior to moving there permanently?


----------



## Milanesa (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi there. Yes the local school in the pueblo is public. Re estate agents there are loads around here, I would just google- soto real estate, homes sotogrande, property angels, If you pop in soto rentals or similar loads will turn up! 

It sounds like you would suit port area then, everything in walking distance for your family for when you are away, of course many apartments are holiday lets but if you let the agents know what you are looking for they can point you to the right places. It's also near the polo which is a great activity with games most weekends and loads of kid friendly activities.

Regarding the schools the end if April was the deadline for enrolment for sept, so I think you have missed that. If I was you I would apply or your nie ASAP for all of you, regarding schooling I'm really not sure if you could get your son in for sept start now. 




Couple10 said:


> Hi Milanesa, that info is great to know. We would probably put our son into public school due to his age and the chance for him to pick up Spanish a lot quicker. You mentioned many local schools, are these public schools?
> 
> We have been on the idealista website but not mil anuncios, so we will check that out. Is there an estate agent over there you would be able to recommend to us for when we come over to visit to be able to tie in with?
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Couple10 said:


> Was this the first place you ventured to when you came over, or did it take you a few moves to get there? We will make an effort to check Torremuelle out. Its reassuring hearing from people and where they stay and how good it is for them.


No, we started of in Alhaurin de la Torre, which is very close to Malaga airport, but although it was lovely, we soon realised that the house we were renting was actually too big, there were issues with schools (long story) and I finally managed to find work on the coast, so it made sense to move. Torremuelle has a good international school, which my children loved. 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Milanesa said:


> Regarding the schools the end if April was the deadline for enrolment for sept, so I think you have missed that. If I was you I would apply or your nie ASAP for all of you, regarding schooling I'm really not sure if you could get your son in for sept start now.


Whilst this is true, the local education authority is obliged to find a place for the school aged children in its area.The problem is that it may not be at the school of choice. It's a case of first come, first served.


----------



## Milanesa (Jun 1, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Whilst this is true, the local education authority is obliged to find a place for the school aged children in its area.The problem is that it may not be at the school of choice. It's a case of first come, first served.


Hi pesky, ok thanks for this info, my daughter is not yet school age so i wasnt sure, well this is the main local school so i would hope theyd be lucky and get a place, if not the next local school is only 5 mins away so fingers crossed theyd get a place there if not in that case.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

You may find this site useful for properties and also remember that many of the prices are open to negotiation.

Spanish Property Experts Covering Manilva, Duquesa, Sabinillas and the Malaga Province | Manilva Properties

Choose rentals and then you can select the areas you're interested in along with other options.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

jojo said:


> No, we started of in Alhaurin de la Torre, which is very close to Malaga airport, but although it was lovely, we soon realised that the house we were renting was actually too big, there were issues with schools (long story) and I finally managed to find work on the coast, so it made sense to move. Torremuelle has a good international school, which my children loved.
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


I would say Torremuelle is ideal for anyone doing a commute. I have picked up OH a few times from the station there, also great for travelling into Malaga for shopping. Always easy to park. A strange place, in a nice way, almost like a village. Nothing to do with the other parts of Benalmadena.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isobella said:


> I would say Torremuelle is ideal for anyone doing a commute. I have picked up OH a few times from the station there, also great for travelling into Malaga for shopping. Always easy to park. A strange place, in a nice way, almost like a village. Nothing to do with the other parts of Benalmadena.


 Yes we found it perfect - although when we first moved to Spain, the thought of somewhere like that horrified us (benalmadena, tourists, seaside town, hustle bustle...) - but as time went on and the novelty wore off - we wanted ease and convenience. Torremuelle ticks all the boxes and its a lovely peaceful little community. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Milanesa said:


> Hi there. Yes the local school in the pueblo is public. Re estate agents there are loads around here, I would just google- soto real estate, homes sotogrande, property angels, If you pop in soto rentals or similar loads will turn up!
> 
> It sounds like you would suit port area then, everything in walking distance for your family for when you are away, of course many apartments are holiday lets but if you let the agents know what you are looking for they can point you to the right places. It's also near the polo which is a great activity with games most weekends and loads of kid friendly activities.
> 
> Regarding the schools the end if April was the deadline for enrolment for sept, so I think you have missed that. If I was you I would apply or your nie ASAP for all of you, regarding schooling I'm really not sure if you could get your son in for sept start now.


Thanks, I've been flat out the last few days to be able to reply. Ill get looking at those estate agents you mentioned. There is just that many out there, I'm always wary especially in a foreign country that we don't get scammed for not knowing exactly how the process goes.

Im going to get on with the NIE forms right away then, i did notice these are in Spanish, do you know if there is english available? Can these be submitted online or do I actually have to hand them in when I get over there on my visit. Im planning on just my fiancee and myself coming over for the visit as my boy will have school in the UK. Does he need to be there to submit any the forms or when we go and speak to schooling for enrolment? 

Thanks again for all your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

jojo said:


> No, we started of in Alhaurin de la Torre, which is very close to Malaga airport, but although it was lovely, we soon realised that the house we were renting was actually too big, there were issues with schools (long story) and I finally managed to find work on the coast, so it made sense to move. Torremuelle has a good international school, which my children loved.
> 
> Jo xxx
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


Did your children find the moving schools over there quite hard or did they easily adapt to each one? 

When we put our son into school in September (hopefully all going to plan) is he going to get by without knowing Spanish initially?


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

st3v3y said:


> You may find this site useful for properties and also remember that many of the prices are open to negotiation.
> 
> Spanish Property Experts Covering Manilva, Duquesa, Sabinillas and the Malaga Province | Manilva Properties
> 
> Choose rentals and then you can select the areas you're interested in along with other options.


Thats brilliant Ill add it to the list I have got for looking at properties.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple10 said:


> Im going to get on with the NIE forms right away then, i did notice these are in Spanish, do you know if there is english available? Can these be submitted online or do I actually have to hand them in when I get over there on my visit.


To the best of my knowledge, official forms in Spain are only ever available in Spanish - it's something you will have to be prepared to cope with if you want to live here.

No, you can't submit them online, you need to present them in person at the Extranjeria office closest to where you intend to live (often these are attached to Policia Nacional offices).


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Isobella said:


> I would say Torremuelle is ideal for anyone doing a commute. I have picked up OH a few times from the station there, also great for travelling into Malaga for shopping. Always easy to park. A strange place, in a nice way, almost like a village. Nothing to do with the other parts of Benalmadena.


Ive got Torremuelle added to the list of places to visit, what I have seen from a lot of posts people have did is where they have settled isn't exactly as they first planned out. What they have thought they wanted initially has turned out to be different when they actually get out and live. I think we are going to have to make a best guess and see where our journey takes us.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> To the best of my knowledge, official forms in Spain are only ever available in Spanish - it's something you will have to be prepared to cope with if you want to live here.
> 
> No, you can't submit them online, you need to present them in person at the Extranjeria office closest to where you intend to live (often these are attached to Policia Nacional offices).


Thats is understandable, Im not a fan of these people who insists on everything being in English when in a foreign country. Im sure I've read somewhere there is a service available to help fill these Spanish forms in for a fee. Would you happen to know if this is correct?

Ok, it looks like we will have to get our son out on our visit or make a further visit with him to present the forms. 

All great info for us, much appreciated.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple10 said:


> Thats is understandable, Im not a fan of these people who insists on everything being in English when in a foreign country. Im sure I've read somewhere there is a service available to help fill these Spanish forms in for a fee. Would you happen to know if this is correct?
> 
> Ok, it looks like we will have to get our son out on our visit or make a further visit with him to present the forms.
> 
> All great info for us, much appreciated.


I've found this guide which should help you complete the forms, though (which will hopefully avoid the need to pay somebody).


http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/SINGAPUR/en/Embajada/ServiciosConsulares/Documents/NIE.pdf


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I've found this guide which should help you complete the forms, though (which will hopefully avoid the need to pay somebody).
> 
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/SINGAPUR/en/Embajada/ServiciosConsulares/Documents/NIE.pdf


Fantastic, thats very helpful.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I've found this guide which should help you complete the forms, though (which will hopefully avoid the need to pay somebody).
> 
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/SINGAPUR/en/Embajada/ServiciosConsulares/Documents/NIE.pdf


Its got on the form postal address, what if like us we don't have an address yet over there but still want to apply for the NIE number?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple10 said:


> Its got on the form postal address, what if like us we don't have an address yet over there but still want to apply for the NIE number?


I applied for mine nearly 15 years ago, before I bought what was originally a holiday home in Spain, so I'm almost sure I put my UK address on it. I must have done, because I didn't have an address in Spain for over a year after applying for the NIE. You don't have to have an address in Spain in order to get one, because, for example, people who inherit property or other assets from someone who was resident in Spain but don't live in Spain themselves still need an NIE in order to have the assets transferred to their names.

So I think you can put your UK address down, but maybe someone else who has been in that situation can confirm that?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> I applied for mine nearly 15 years ago, before I bought what was originally a holiday home in Spain, so I'm almost sure I put my UK address on it. I must have done, because I didn't have an address in Spain for over a year after applying for the NIE. You don't have to have an address in Spain in order to get one, because, for example, people who inherit property or other assets from someone who was resident in Spain but don't live in Spain themselves still need an NIE in order to have the assets transferred to their names.
> 
> So I think you can put your UK address down, but maybe someone else who has been in that situation can confirm that?


Yes, a UK address is fine.


----------



## Ash Jez (Feb 17, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I've found this guide which should help you complete the forms, though (which will hopefully avoid the need to pay somebody).
> 
> 
> http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Embajadas/SINGAPUR/en/Embajada/ServiciosConsulares/Documents/NIE.pdf


 Very handy, thanks.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've just remembered that one of our members posted very helpful details about how he'd obtained his NIE from a Spanish consulate in the UK - in case that might be easier for any of you still in the UK to do, rather than waiting until you arrive in Spain.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/1013018-london-consulate-nie-story.html


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Lynn R said:


> I've just remembered that one of our members posted very helpful details about how he'd obtained his NIE from a Spanish consulate in the UK - in case that might be easier for any of you still in the UK to do, rather than waiting until you arrive in Spain.
> 
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/1013018-london-consulate-nie-story.html


Well thats always an option for us. We're debating whether to take our son over there with us on the visit or not. On the one hand I want him to see where we are looking and give him an idea of where we are going to be going. Would like to show him potential schools. On the other hand I don't think he would want to travel round looking at places for most of the days and he also has school I would need to take him out of for a couple of days. 

He would need to be present whilst we submit the NIE forms is that correct?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Couple10 said:


> Well thats always an option for us. We're debating whether to take our son over there with us on the visit or not. On the one hand I want him to see where we are looking and give him an idea of where we are going to be going. Would like to show him potential schools. On the other hand I don't think he would want to travel round looking at places for most of the days and he also has school I would need to take him out of for a couple of days.
> 
> He would need to be present whilst we submit the NIE forms is that correct?


From Jojo's story, it would seem to be a good idea to involve everybody (including children) in the decision-making process - they often see things that we don't.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Couple10 said:


> Well thats always an option for us. We're debating whether to take our son over there with us on the visit or not. On the one hand I want him to see where we are looking and give him an idea of where we are going to be going. Would like to show him potential schools. On the other hand I don't think he would want to travel round looking at places for most of the days and he also has school I would need to take him out of for a couple of days.
> 
> He would need to be present whilst we submit the NIE forms is that correct?


Everybody who is applying for an NIE has to present themselves in person - there are no exceptions.

Is there perhaps a grandparent or other relative who could come with you and keep your son entertained for part of the time whilst you and your OH are attending to "business" matters? I don't have children but personally I think it would be good if he could see where he might be living and the schools he might attend.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Everybody who is applying for an NIE has to present themselves in person - there are no exceptions.
> 
> Is there perhaps a grandparent or other relative who could come with you and keep your son entertained for part of the time whilst you and your OH are attending to "business" matters? I don't have children but personally I think it would be good if he could see where he might be living and the schools he might attend.




... are you sure? 

I know you do when signing on the list of foreigners ("residencia").

When did this change?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... are you sure?
> 
> I know you do when signing on the list of foreigners ("residencia").
> 
> When did this change?


Yes, I'm sure. Nothing has changed - it has always been necessary to apply for the NIE number in person, either at an Extranjeria office or a Spanish consulate. You can nominate someone else to collect the NIE certificate for you once it is ready, but you must be present at the time of making the application (so they can verify your ID, obviously).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Actually it seems from reading this (not sure if this link will be acceptable to the Mods) that it is now possible to use a third party to obtain an NIE - but it involves giving a legal representative power of attorney and getting a copy of your passport apostiled so that seems more complicated than doing it in person in Spain or at a Spanish consulate in the UK to me) - and a lot more expensive.

Spanish NIE numbers: Why you need one, and how to get one in or outside of Spain - Spanish Property Insight


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Ive learned that I can go to the Spanish consulate in Edinburgh, that would be ideal for us as we can get the NIE forms submitted easily when I get home and allow us to spend more time searching when we go over to Spain rather than spend precious time submitting the forms.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Just looking at various threads on residencia and NIE. Will my fiancee and myself have to show each we have a certain amount in our bank and also monthly income into it? Will this be when we are across there and have opened a Spanish bank account? My fiancee won't be working initially when we go over there will she have to prove also she has money going into her bank account? Can this be a joint bank account?

Sorry just trying to get my head around this.


----------



## pablo1 (May 9, 2016)

Couple10 said:


> Just looking at various threads on residencia and NIE. Will my fiancee and myself have to show each we have a certain amount in our bank and also monthly income into it? Will this be when we are across there and have opened a Spanish bank account? My fiancee won't be working initially when we go over there will she have to prove also she has money going into her bank account? Can this be a joint bank account?
> 
> Sorry just trying to get my head around this.


Yes it can be a joint bank account but you will need to clearly demonstrate that you have the funds for both of you in the account to support yourselves.


----------



## justiner (May 11, 2016)

Sorry to jump on the thread but having looked at the NIE requirements it says you have to give a reason for moving with supporting documentation. What if you plan to rent? Would a rental contract be sufficient?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Lynn R said:


> Actually it seems from reading this (not sure if this link will be acceptable to the Mods) that it is now possible to use a third party to obtain an NIE - but it involves giving a legal representative power of attorney and getting a copy of your passport apostiled so that seems more complicated than doing it in person in Spain or at a Spanish consulate in the UK to me) - and a lot more expensive.
> 
> Spanish NIE numbers: Why you need one, and how to get one in or outside of Spain - Spanish Property Insight


To my knowledge it's always been possible.

When we bought in 2006, we gave our abogado POA to complete the purchase and to get our NIE's. To this day I don't know where he got them but he did.

Many people still choose to give POA to someone so that they can get NIE's etc.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

justiner said:


> Sorry to jump on the thread but having looked at the NIE requirements it says you have to give a reason for moving with supporting documentation. What if you plan to rent? Would a rental contract be sufficient?


The obvious question is "why do you think you need an NIE?" 

Surely, if you're going to be living here then you need to be on the register of foreigners (aka "residencia") - when you apply for this you will also get an NIE if you don't already have one.


In some areas, you need an NIE to rent. So that's a bit 'chicken and egg'!


----------



## justiner (May 11, 2016)

For me personally, if I do come out I have children that need educating. Presumably I would need a NIE number to access the school system?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

justiner said:


> For me personally, if I do come out I have children that need educating. Presumably I would need a NIE number to access the school system?


Actually, NO!

You have to be on the padron and, in some areas, this requires you to be on the foreigners list (in other areas, it's vice-versa).


So, my advice would be for all of you to sign on the list of foreigners and get your NIE's that way. Also sign on the padron.


For your children, you (normally) need them to have a medical which can be via private health care of the Spanish health system if you have access to that.


----------



## justiner (May 11, 2016)

Ah ok that's interesting! Any idea how to get onto the 'padron'? Thanks for the info by the way!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

justiner said:


> Ah ok that's interesting! Any idea how to get onto the 'padron'? Thanks for the info by the way!


You go to the town hall - or some places like my town have a special 'citizen attention' office.

You take passports, rental contract or escritura - & since April 2015 EU citizens are also supposed to take the 'residencia' - the green cert/card which you get when you sign on the list of EU residents. Not all areas are yet asking for the 'residencia' though.

The 'padrón' is a list / census of all residents of a town, of all nationalities - including Spanish.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> You take passports, rental contract or escritura - & since April 2015 EU citizens are also supposed to take the 'residencia' - the green cert/card which you get when you sign on the list of EU residents. Not all areas are yet asking for the 'residencia' though.
> 
> The 'padrón' is a list / census of all residents of a town, of all nationalities - including Spanish.


Here (Valencia as well), you can't get a 'residencia' without showing your padron first.


..... you couldn't make it up - only in Spain!!??


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

This has got me unsure of things now... I was planning on when I return home from work in a few weeks time to go into my local Spanish consulate (Edinburgh) and hopefully get our NIE sorted ... which in turn when Im out in Spain visiting (to area visit and decide on our location) will allow us to be able to rent. Then from there we can sign the register of foreigners and pardon when we get out there full time in August.

Would this be a typical chain of events or have I got something wrong? Also at what stage of the process above would I be able to get my son registered into a school??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Couple10 said:


> This has got me unsure of things now... I was planning on when I return home from work in a few weeks time to go into my local Spanish consulate (Edinburgh) and hopefully get our NIE sorted ... which in turn when Im out in Spain visiting (to area visit and decide on our location) will allow us to be able to rent. Then from there we can sign the register of foreigners and pardon when we get out there full time in August.
> 
> Would this be a typical chain of events or have I got something wrong? Also at what stage of the process above would I be able to get my son registered into a school??


That sounds about right, although if memory serves, we didnt need our NIE to rent - just a bank account and the deposit. I seem to remember being driven to get our NIE by an abogado friend after we had arrived because we couldnt buy a car without it???? We then went to the foreigners office and signed on the padron. My son went to an international school, so all we did was make an appointment, had a look around, paid the deposit and he took an entrance exam - oh and they wanted to see his latest UK school report.

Daughter went to a Spanish school and a friend of ours whose daughter already went there arranged a meeting for us. At the meeting they showed us round, they gave us forms to fill in (in Spanish lol), which we did, took them back and she started the following week??!

Jo xxx


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

jojo said:


> That sounds about right, although if memory serves, we didnt need our NIE to rent - just a bank account and the deposit. I seem to remember being driven to get our NIE by an abogado friend after we had arrived because we couldnt buy a car without it???? We then went to the foreigners office and signed on the padron. My son went to an international school, so all we did was make an appointment, had a look around, paid the deposit and he took an entrance exam - oh and they wanted to see his latest UK school report.
> 
> Daughter went to a Spanish school and a friend of ours whose daughter already went there arranged a meeting for us. At the meeting they showed us round, they gave us forms to fill in (in Spanish lol), which we did, took them back and she started the following week??!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's good to know I am not far away then with what I thought. It doesn't seem like you had that much of a hassle, which is good to hear. The Spanish schools break up the day before we go over for a visit, so I am unsure if anyone would be around to be able to meet, unfortunately. I've emailed a school in Pueblo Nuevo but haven't heard anything back as yet.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Couple10 said:


> That's good to know I am not far away then with what I thought. It doesn't seem like you had that much of a hassle, which is good to hear. The Spanish schools break up the day before we go over for a visit, so I am unsure if anyone would be around to be able to meet, unfortunately. I've emailed a school in Pueblo Nuevo but haven't heard anything back as yet.


No, it was all fairly straightforward. What we did was to make friends with the couple who owned the rental agency who we rented our house from. They had children and had lived in Spain for many years. So they helped and guided us and (I hasten to add) were genuine - they're still friends now. They were invaluable, we also met other friends through them which helped.

The schools close for summer, but I think there are times and days when they have people there. But the local ayuntamiento/town hall will be able to arrange a school for you and sort out times when you can go in - infact I think they may be able to arrange all of the entrance paperwork etc.??

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> That sounds about right, although if memory serves, we didnt need our NIE to rent - just a bank account and the deposit. I seem to remember being driven to get our NIE by an abogado friend after we had arrived because we couldnt buy a car without it???? We then went to the foreigners office and signed on the padron.
> 
> Jo xxx


Oh Jo, I think your memory's letting you down 

You go to the foreigners office for the NIE and 'residencia' and the town hall for the padron (usually anyway).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> Oh Jo, I think your memory's letting you down
> 
> You go to the foreigners office for the NIE and 'residencia' and the town hall for the padron (usually anyway).


Lol, it was a few years ago now 2008!! But we were driven to Malaga police station/foreigners office to get our NIE, before we could buy our car, but it was after we had moved, so we were already renting by then. The padrón was done in our local townhall in Alhaurin de la Torre, I can't remember when that was done, but obviously after we arrived to live.

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Couple10 said:


> This has got me unsure of things now... I was planning on when I return home from work in a few weeks time to go into my local Spanish consulate (Edinburgh) and hopefully get our NIE sorted ... which in turn when Im out in Spain visiting (to area visit and decide on our location) will allow us to be able to rent. Then from there we can sign the register of foreigners and pardon when we get out there full time in August.
> 
> Would this be a typical chain of events or have I got something wrong? Also at what stage of the process above would I be able to get my son registered into a school??


Some agents might want a NIE, some might not. It isn't a legal requirement. They will want photo ID, which is your passport.


----------



## mellissa77 (May 13, 2016)

Hello, we are in the process of purchasing a house near Baza in Granada, we complete in 3 weeks. I went on kyero website and compiled a short list, booked viewings with agents (about 10 properties) and visited Spain for a week (0k 4 of those days were spent on the beach, the kids needed some enjoyment!). hope this helps


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

mellissa77 said:


> Hello, we are in the process of purchasing a house near Baza in Granada, we complete in 3 weeks. I went on kyero website and compiled a short list, booked viewings with agents (about 10 properties) and visited Spain for a week (0k 4 of those days were spent on the beach, the kids needed some enjoyment!). hope this helps


Thanks for sharing your process Mellissa, I have emailed three estate agents and they haven't got back to me. Seems to a common theme for me lately, no one wants to reply..ha. Ill try through the kyero website.


----------



## mellissa77 (May 13, 2016)

good luck! I emailed all the different agents through Kyero and found they responded fairly quickly, they also included other properties they had for sale I might be interested in so if you mention what specifics you are looking for in your initial contact they should be quite helpful enough.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mellissa77 said:


> good luck! I emailed all the different agents through Kyero and found they responded fairly quickly, they also included other properties they had for sale I might be interested in so if you mention what specifics you are looking for in your initial contact they should be quite helpful enough.


You were buying - that's probably the difference.

The rental market is much more fluid & properties tend not to be available for long, so rental agents frequently don't respond to emails from people who aren't going to be looking at properties for several weeks or months. Whatever is on their books now, is unlikely to be, even a few weeks down the line.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Yeah I've kind of not pushed the viewings as of yet as we are not going to visit until the middle/back end of June so the places available now possibly wont be available when we get out in June.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I know of two properties that went up for rent in Javea port last week. Both went on the first day.


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

Hi all,

We had our visit out to Spain and really liked the Sotogrande area, currently trying to get something sorted out for getting out there at the end of September now as trying to get a suitable place and paperwork appointments in August was a challenge. 

Whilst looking on the forum I came across this thread 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/86824-nie-residency.html

That's a very similar situation to mine. I work away for over half the year abroad and pay my taxes and NI in the UK. My fiancée and child will be in Spain full time. My question is would I need to be on register of residents? I know my fiancée and son would have to be as they stay there full time and he will be going to school there but since im out the country most of the year do I? I just assumed I would need to. What benefits does it give being on it if I don't need to be on it? Being on it does that mean I have to fill in a tax form? 

Thanks as always for the info provided.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Couple10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We had our visit out to Spain and really liked the Sotogrande area, currently trying to get something sorted out for getting out there at the end of September now as trying to get a suitable place and paperwork appointments in August was a challenge.
> 
> ...


Tax residency & being registered as a resident aren't linked. It's possible to be one without the other

If you are in Spain 90+days consecutively, the requirement is to register. If you're here less than 182 days in total, for most that would mean that they aren't tax resident

However, it's clearly possible to be in Spain for lots of short visits of less than 90 days, but clock up more than 183 days in a year, which for most would mean that they are tax resident

Your case is a little different, in that since you will be financially supporting a family here, Spain will almost certainly consider you to be tax resident, even if you only spent a few weeks a year here


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Tax residency & being registered as a resident aren't linked. It's possible to be one without the other
> 
> If you are in Spain 90+days consecutively, the requirement is to register. If you're here less than 182 days in total, for most that would mean that they aren't tax resident
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, it clears it up for me tax wise. 

So it really makes no odds at all if I register or not?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Couple10 said:


> Thanks for that, it clears it up for me tax wise.
> 
> So it really makes no odds at all if I register or not?


It could be in your interests to register. For example when the law changed a few years ago, anyone registered before a certain date became entitled to free healthcare.

You gain the right to permanent residency after 5 years & after 10 you can apply for Spanish nationality

You never know what is going to happen in the future, & there are no downsides to registering that I can think of


----------



## Couple10 (May 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> It could be in your interests to register. For example when the law changed a few years ago, anyone registered before a certain date became entitled to free healthcare.
> 
> You gain the right to permanent residency after 5 years & after 10 you can apply for Spanish nationality
> 
> You never know what is going to happen in the future, & there are no downsides to registering that I can think of


That's great to know. The intention always was to register until I seen that post from a few years ago that I mentioned on an earlier post, I just wanted to clear things up in my mind about it all. The forum is fantastic.


----------

